# Anybody from Birmingham or surrounds having PGD treatment?



## Laup (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi I'm new to this site and wondered if anybody was from birmingham? And if anybody is going through the PGD process?


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

and welcome to Fertility Friends   

FF is a lifeline for everyone and anyone, seeking support, information and lasting friendship whilst going through fertility issues. FF members are fantastic listeners when family, friends and sometimes even partners just don't "get" what you're going through and feeling.

I've included some forum boards that may help answer some of your questions   

*Cycle Buddies ~ *Click Here

*Diagnosis ~ *Click Here

*IVF Boards ~ *Click Here

*FERTILITY INFO GUIDES ~ *CLICK HERE

Have a look round the site and if you get a little stuck with the navigation side of things - please ask and we'll do our best to guide you.

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. CLICK HERE

All the best - our paths may cross again in other areas of the site.

Good luck,

  

Tis xx


----------



## Hippo347 (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi Laup - i'm from Bham, and haing PGD at BWH. What stage of treatment you at? H xx


----------



## Laup (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi Hippo 347
That's great, how's the treatment going? 
We are at very early stages, only just been referred to bwh so not close to starting treatment yet.
Xx


----------



## Hippo347 (Aug 28, 2013)

Hey!
Treatment not going too bad atm. Starting DR 24/08, and haven't really been that bad, apart from a few nasty headaches & a couple of hot flushes! Back tomorrow to see whether I have DR, and if that's the case I can start stimming. I'm on Buserelin atm, and will be using Menopur for stimming.
I found that I have a Balanced Translocation in January, hence the funding for 3 x goes at PGD. I did ICSI back in 2010 before we knew I had the BT, which failed. Never thought i'd be doing IVF again as we were only allowed 1 funded cycle from my PCT. It's only since this April, from what I gather, that this new funding has been released, so i'm lucky (if you can call it that!)
I was only referred to BWH back in May, so it might not be long before you're starting treatment too. Can I ask why you're doing PGD? Are you on any supplements/diets before starting your tx to hopefully improve your chances? I was prescribed a high dose of folic acid as the Doctor said it could potentially improve egg quality. Seeing asthough many of my eggs will be 'abnormal', I need all the help I can get.
I'm quite optimistic and chilled about the cycle, however, I fully realise that I could be left with no embryo's that i can use after PGD testing. It's just another hurdle us PGD'ers have to go through  

xXx


----------



## Laup (Sep 8, 2013)

That's great that you havnt had many side affects apart from headaches, bet its still nasty though! hope it all goes well for you! 
Sorry to hear about that I bet it was a shock to find out especially having already tried once.
Glad to hear you've got 3 funded tries, my genetics councillor told
me about the funding starting in April so yea were very lucky! I'm just worried about how long it will be funded for, do you think they could take it away in the future? 
We found out last year that my nephew has Duchenne Muscular Dystrophy and my sister and mother were tested to see if they were carriers which they were and then I was tested and it came back positive. I sort of knew I would be though! So it's 50/50 that a boy would have the condition and 50/50 that a girl would be a carrier. We have only just heard of PGD and looked into it loads. Our genetics councillor has referred us to the bwh for an initial consultation.
How long did it take from your first appointment to starting? 
Glad to hear your optimistic, that's the best way to be! 
Good luck for tomorrow!
Laura xxx


----------



## Sweetbebs (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi Everybody! 
We've recently been referred to BWH for PGD.  We are expecting to have our first appointment some time in January.
I think it helps to know that we are not alone in this!  
xxx


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

There is a pgd thread for those of you who are interested.  Have a look on the home page and your find it.  Iv had pgd but at Guys, iv now got a healthy 7 month old daughter   .


----------



## klaire80 (Jun 26, 2014)

Just wondering if anyone is still active. I know it's been a few years since the last post. I am starting pgd at bwh so just wondering if anyone here is.

Thanks


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi Klaire

This is the best place to post and get advice as this is such an old post - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=523.0

Lots of   with your PGD

KA xxx


----------



## klaire80 (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks a lot Karenanna. Will check it out now


----------

